# قيَّد نفسة بحزام الموت. وسلاحكم كان سلامكم



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*:94: ..... :16_14_37: ..... :smi102: ...... :16_14_37: ..... :94:*


*كلمة لكل مَن مِن العراق فارقونا *
*وبخبر رحيلهم فاجؤنا *​ 

*أحبائي كل من رحلتم *

*لن ترجعوا إلينا إن أردتم *

*لكنكم بفردوس الله قد نعمـتم *

*أتيتم حوله لتسجدوا وإليه ذهبتم *

*بترنم وصلاة وبقلوب خاشعة تجمعتم *

*ظن الأثيم بسلاحه يُقدم خدمة لله لذا قتلكم *

*قيَّد نفسة بحزام الموت. وسلاحكم كان سلامكم *



*سلبوا حياتكم *

*ولم يسلبوا أفراحكم *

*آذوكم ولم يأذوا أرواحكم *

*سلبوكم ولم يسلِبوا حق ميراثكم *

*بكينا كثيرًا لفراقكم لكننا سنعود ونلقاكم*

*سيمسح الله دموعنا وسنرى بفرح مكان سكناكم *

*في المجد سنبقى معًا ونرى بهـاء مجد من كان يرعـاكم *



*صـــــــــــــلاة * :94:

*ربي عَجِّل بمجيئك إلينا *

*كثرُ الشر وقرُبَ الظلم إلينا *

*ظنوا أنه ليس إله سـاهر علينا *

*لكنك ُتجري عدلاً ويدك ممدودة إلينا *

*إشتاقنا نرى جلالك وخلاصك المُعد إلينا *

*بالحق ستدين المعاند. وكل من إفترى علينا *

*سنكون معك سنفرح بك وننسى كل ما وقع علينا *



*:94: ..... :16_14_37: ..... :smi102: ...... :16_14_37: ..... :94:*


*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا* 
مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ 
وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا 
*بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ* مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
متى 10 : 28 


*وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ* 
كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، 
*وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ، 
*وَلاَ* يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ *وَلاَ* صُرَاخٌ *وَلاَ* وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ. 
رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 4 ​ 
 
​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *سيمسح الله دموعنا وسنرى بفرح مكان سكناكم *
> 
> *في المجد سنبقى معًا ونرى بهـاء مجد من كان يرعـاكم *​



اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
كلمات جميلة جدااااااا استاذ فريدى
تسلم ايدك
وربنا قادر يعزينا ويرحمنا ​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ​اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> كلمات جميلة جدااااااا استاذ فريدى
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا قادر *يعزينا* ويرحمنا ​


 

*عزاؤنا .... قدوم الرب إلينا 

سنفرح به ... ويسفرح من سبقونا بالفادي *


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عزاؤنا انهم في ملكوت السموات
يتشفعوا من اجلنا امام عرش النعمه
شكرا فريدي علي الموضوع 
والكلمات الموؤثره 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات في منتهي الجمال
تسلم ايد حضرتك
ربنا ينيح روحهم ويعزينا ويرحمنا في ايامنا اللي جاية دي​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وَلاَ تَخَافُوا
> مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ
> وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا
> بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
> متى 10 : 28*​



*معبره جدا تسلم أيدك 

شكرا جدا جدا لروعتها

ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



بكينا كثيرًا لفراقكم لكننا سنعود ونلقاكم

سيمسح الله دموعنا وسنرى بفرح مكان سكناكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلمات اكتر من رائعة تستحق التقييم

ربنا يرحمهم اكيد هما هناك افضل
​شكرا ليك استاذ فريدى​​​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات رائعة جدا اخويا فريدى الرب يباركك فعلا شئ مؤلم جدا 
لكننا لانحزن كاالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم 
الرب معك


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> وَلاَ تَخَافُوا
> مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ
> وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا
> بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
> متى 10 : 28 ​


*
رووووووووعة يا فريدي 
كلمات جدا رائعة 
ربنا يباركك يا مشرفنا الغالي 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كالعادة اخي فريدي 

روعة الروعات 

الرب يبارك وينمي موهبتك





​


----------



## SALVATION (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *بكينا كثيرًا لفراقكم لكننا سنعود** ونلقاكم
> 
> سيمسح الله دموعنا وسنرى بفرح مكان سكناكم
> 
> ...


​


> *
> *​



_امين_
_يارب اجعلنا جميعا مستحقين_
_روعة اخى الحبيب فريدى_​_يسوع يقوى قلمك_​​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ما اروعها من كلمات نذكرها فى حق شهداء العصر الحديث

ربنا يباركك والدى الحبيب

وربنا مع كل اهل العراق والمسيحين فى جميع انحاء العالم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلبوا حياتكم *

 *ولم يسلبوا أفراحكم *

 *آذوكم ولم يأذوا أرواحكم *

 *سلبوكم ولم يسلِبوا حق ميراثكم *

 *بكينا كثيرًا لفراقكم لكننا سنعود ونلقاكم*

*كلام روعة *
*فعلا هما دلوقتى فى السما *
*ومع مسيحينا فى الفردوس*
*ميرسى لك استاذ فريدى*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ودام لنا ابداعك*​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وَلاَ تَخَافُوا*
> مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ
> وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا
> *بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ* مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
> متى 10 : 28



امين 

عراؤنا  انهم فى السماء 

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا

ربنا يعزى قلوب اسرهم

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا فريدى 

كلمات اكتر من رااائعه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال استاذي*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*



سنكون معك سنفرح بك وننسى كل ما وقع علينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكيد 
نحن سنفرح كثيرا للقاء الرب
وهم
سيفرحون  للقاء الحوريات والغلمان
اكيد
هناك فرق شاسع*​


----------



## خادم الرب199 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات مؤثرة ليباركك الرب*


*أخوتي القاطنين في العراق الحبيب*
*لاتخافوا من ألأحزمة الناسفة والموت الحقير*
*أنتم لكم ألحياة ألأبدية مصلين بفرح وافتخار ألى رب ألأرباب*
*وفادينا ألحبيب*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*أحبائي كل من رحلتم *

*لن ترجعوا إلينا إن أردتم *




طبعاً لا يريدون ان يعودوا

فهل هاهنا حضن كحضنه الدافئ المعزي؟!!

بل هم يريدوا ان الجميع اليهم يذهبوا

ويحيوا تلك الحياة الابدية الهانئة

ربنا اخذكم يا احباب اليه فاطلبوا منه أن يعد لنا ايضاً مكانا

ويرحمنا...

ربنا يبارك بموهبتك الرائعة ومشاعرك الدافئة خيي وحبيب قلبي فريدي...


----------



## happy angel (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وَلاَ تَخَافُوا
> مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ
> وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا
> بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
> متى 10 : 28 *​



*كلمات اكتر من رائعة استاذنا العزيز
عزاؤنا انهم في ملكوت السموات
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات اكثر من راااائعة 
ربنا يرحمهم
مرسي ليك استاذي فريدي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساس فى غايةالروعه..وفعلا وصل للقلوب..شكرا كتييييييير للكلمات الشعريه الراااائعه.*


----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز يا *فريدي*
 
كلاماتٌ ما بعدها كلمات صداها يرنُ 
والأهات ستبقى آهات بدون صوت يئنُ​

هم لم يفارقونا بل سبقونا

في حين اننا لا نزال في بحر هذه الدنيا متغربين
أنتهت غربتهم وهم في الكنيسة مصليين​ 
وصلوا الى بر الأمان والراحة المنشودة
حيت لا وجع ولا حزن ولا تنهد لأن طرقها مسدودة​ 
قيد نفسه بحزام الموت متوهما أن الجنة مسكنه
ممنيا النفس بحور العين والغلمان والخمره 
فإذا بإبليس اللعين في هاويته يسكنه
يضحك منه والمسيكين ليس في يده أمرَ​ 
أنتم الآن في حضن المسيح 
طوباكم
ومَنْ ظن أنه غلبكم، في نار جهنم يسيح 
في السموات يراكم
يتمنى لو أحدكم يعود، ولأخوته يقول
لا تفعلوا مثلي 
كذب علينا محمدٌ يوم قال أنه رسول.​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات رائعة أخي الحبيب فريدي .. الرب يعزي أهاليهم 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جميله جداً كعادتك استاذى


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*

*كلمات راااائعة ومؤثره جدا *

*شكرا لك اخي *

*لك كل التحية ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ*
> كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ،
> *وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ،
> *وَلاَ* يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ *وَلاَ* صُرَاخٌ *وَلاَ* وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ.
> ...






*نعم, أنه صادق وآميـــــــن

مــــــــــاران آثا​*


----------



## geegoo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك أخي الحبيب علي الدعوة للموضوع الرائع .....
 نالوا أعلي درجات الإستحقاق و سفكوا دمائهم علي إسم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم ....* 
*إشتركوا بقربان جسدهم في ذبيحة مقبولة أمام رب الأرباب و ملك الملوك .....
*


----------



## red_pansy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات جمييييلة 

ربنا قادر انة يخلصنا من اللى بيحصل فينا دا 

ميرسى يافريدى ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات فى منتهى الجمال
ربنا يقوينا جميعا على احتمال الشدائد


----------



## zezza (17 نوفمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعة استاذ فريدى 
كلمات معبرة للغاية و اسلوبك فى منتهى الجمال 
+
ربنا يعطى نياح لانفس الشهداء و يعزى اهاليهم 
شكرا كتييير ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات جميييييييييييييييلة جداااااااااااا ومعزية جداااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات جميلة جدا و معزية 
ربنا يباركك ع الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> *سلبوا حياتكم
> 
> ولم يسلبوا أفراحكم *
> 
> ...


*روعة يا غالي ربنا يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (18 نوفمبر 2010)

* فعلا كلمات في غاية التأثير والروعة*

*دمت يا مبدعنا*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## حمورابي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحية
كلمات جميلة جداً تعبر عن الواقع الحاضر والمستقبل الذي تم إظهارهُ في البشارة بخصوص المسيحيين الذين يرفعون الصليب عاليًا . 

ليس لنا إلا ان نـــــــــــــــــــــقول . 

سفر الرؤيا 22 - 20 

ܐܡܪ ܟܕ ܡܤܗܕ ܗܠܝܢ ܐܝܢ ܐܬܐ ܐܢܐ ܒܥܓܠ ܬܐ ܡܪܝܐ ܝܫܘܥ 
*


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات رائعة جدا اخويا فريدى الرب يباركك فعلا شئ محزن ومبكى ولكن 

عزاءنا اننا نعرف مكاننا والى اين سيكون مصيرنا الابدى وهذا يكفى 
حضرتك دائما كده اخويا الحبيب كلامك  يلمس قلوبنا ويعزينا 
نفسى اصرخ بصوت عالى بس بش قادر .........................................................................
الرب يبارك حياتك اخويا


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> كلمات رائعة جدا اخويا فريدى الرب يباركك فعلا شئ محزن ومبكى ولكن
> *عزاءنا* اننا نعرف مكاننا والى *اين سيكون مصيرنا الابدى* وهذا يكفى
> حضرتك دائما كده اخويا الحبيب كلامك يلمس قلوبنا ويعزينا
> *نفسى اصرخ بصوت* عالى بس مش قادر ......................
> الرب يبارك حياتك اخويا


 

*لينا عزاء في المسيح *
*لينا رجاء في المسيح *
*لينا وعود في المسيح *
*إيمننا ثابت في المسيح *

*وإذا كنت عاوز تصرخ *
متى 6 : 6 
.... *فَادْخُلْ* إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ *وَأَغْلِقْ* بَابَكَ *وَصَلِّ* إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. 
فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ *يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
*​*أوعى تفتكر إن ما يضايقنا يعبر أمامه دون أن يبالي *

*أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب *
إشعياء 63 : 9 
فِي *كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ* *تَضَايَقَ* وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ *خَلَّصَهُمْ*. 
بِمَحَبَّتِهِ وَرَأْفَتِهِ هُوَ *فَكَّهُمْ* *وَرَفَعَهُمْ وَحَمَلَهُمْ* كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. 
​


----------



## qwyui (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد كل الردود دية ماعندى غير ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويكلل تعبك وهى نفرح بالرب كل حين امين


----------



## ارووجة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات روعة كتيررر اخي العزيز
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jesus.my.life (19 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين
كلمات جميلة جدا يا freedy ثانكس​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ربي عَجِّل بمجيئك إلينا 

كثرُ الشر وقرُبَ الظلم إلينا 

ظنوا أنه ليس إله سـاهر علينا 

لكنك ُتجري عدلاً ويدك ممدودة إلينا 

إشتاقنا نرى جلالك وخلاصك المُعد إلينا 

بالحق ستدين المعاند. وكل من إفترى علينا 

سنكون معك سنفرح بك وننسى كل ما وقع علينا 


كلمات اكثر من رائعه يا فريدي
الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا 
مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ 
وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا 
بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 
رووووووووعه يا استاذى
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات اكثر من رائعة

ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا

شكرا على مجهودك الجميل يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## +pepo+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات تحفه *
*ميرسى يا فريدى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *ظنوا أنه ليس إله سـاهر علينا *
> 
> *لكنك ُتجري عدلاً ويدك ممدودة إلينا *
> 
> ...


 

*شــــــــــــكرااا*

*أخى فريدى*

*أطلبوا الرب مادام يوجد *
*أدعوه فهو قريب*

*قال الرب لنا*
*من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى*
*جميعنا محفوظين فى اسم الرب*

*نطلب نياحا للشهداء فى احضان القديسين*

*و يعزى شعبه *​


----------



## sapry (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخى فريدى*







*عزاؤنا الوحيد انهم فى احضان القديسين*
*فى اورشليم السمائية*
*فى ذلك الموضع الذى لايوجد فيه وجع ولا ألم ولا تنهد ولادموع*

*صلــــــــــــوا من أجــــــــــــــــلنا*
​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_جميلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىى روعة بجد ميرسي لتعبك 
ربنا معك​_


----------



## العراقيه (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمات في غايه الجمال والاناقه*
*جميل ما نثرته لنا اخي العزيز*
*شكرا لمشاعرك النبيله ولذائقتك الشعريه*
*بوركت*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمات جميلة جداا​*


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح معك جميل اوى


----------

